# [SOLVED] Another Problem



## SmileGod (Aug 4, 2011)

Guess it won't be so easy to assemble a PC for me .. :sigh:
I encountered another issue. 
I fully built the PC. Plugged the power in , connected HDMI to my TV. Turned on with the button on the case . The computer turns on , fans are spinning , cooling system works, some lights are on,disk drive opens normally , but:
1. No Image on my TV
2. No sound while booting up (No beeps , no error messages , nothing)
3. Cannot reboot or turn off with the buttons on MB or on the Case
4. HDD led isn't active
So it just stands there , with the fans spinning . Here are some photos and specs if that could help . I'm really going through a lot of stress with my build.. ><
*Specs:*

Nvidia GTX 590 Graphics Card
Asus Maximus IV Extreme Intel P67 (Socket 1155) DDR3 Motherboard 
Intel Core i7-2600K 3.40GHz (Sandybridge) Socket LGA1155 Processor
Cooler Master HAF X Gaming Tower Case - Black
OCZ Vertex 2E 120GB 2.5" SATA-II Solid State Hard Drive
OCZ ZX Series 1000W '80 Plus Gold' Modular Power Supply
Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB SATA 6Gb/s 64MB Cache
Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3
Corsair Hydro H80 High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler
Samsung SH-B123L/BSBP 12x BluRay ROM
*Photos:*
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Really hope someone helps , thank you in advance ray:


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Another Problem*

Try to take out one of the sticks of Ram and try to start it. Then if that doesn't work try to take out the other stick of Ram and try to start it. IF it starts with one of the sticks remove than you know that one stick you took out is faulty and you will need to return it. Also I checked your Board it does have support for your CPU so that is not the problem.

I hope this works. The other option could be a defective CPU.

P.S
Wow you have one powerhouse for a Computer. When you get it up and running tell me your windows Score I have to see how powerful your system is.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Another Problem*

Bench Test
Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## SmileGod (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Another Problem*



Timer5 said:


> Try to take out one of the sticks of Ram and try to start it. Then if that doesn't work try to take out the other stick of Ram and try to start it. IF it starts with one of the sticks remove than you know that one stick you took out is faulty and you will need to return it. Also I checked your Board it does have support for your CPU so that is not the problem.
> 
> I hope this works. The other option could be a defective CPU.
> 
> ...


Tried the RAM thing . Doesn't help. How should I know that everything works , and I just have a faulty TV connection?


----------



## SmileGod (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Another Problem*



Tyree said:


> Bench Test
> Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
> Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity!
> Install the CPU and heat sink.
> ...


My motherboard's led that is located near the ATX connection glows red. Cant understand what that means. I didn't try your manual yet , I hope I could find an easier solution . And I don fully understand the guide "Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system." Don't really understand that.


----------



## SmileGod (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Another Problem*

I can't really return the components , because , I don't have the time for them to ship , I'm in a foreign country , and order here , because the website doesn't ship to my country. And sending from this country costs a fortune. So I am really frustrated , I thought I did everything right , all the connections and stuff... I put my soul in it , and it failed ..
Hope nothing serious is wrong , and someones comment saves me


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Another Problem*

Bench testing should always be done prior to installing the hardware into the case to assure that all components are functional and usually avoids the types of problems you are experiencing.
"Shorting the pins"- There are two pins on the Mobo in the Front Panel connector that the case Power Button (momentary switch) connect to. Those are the two you jump across to boot the PC.


----------



## SmileGod (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Another Problem*

Okay , thank you , I will try that later today , and report the results


----------



## SmileGod (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Another Problem*

Double Post


----------



## SmileGod (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Another Problem*

Have been analyzing the build for some time now , going through manuals before taking everything from the case . And i found this one connection , in the manual it's labeled as "EATX12V" and is located in the top left corner of the board . And also I have one cable that I haven't used , from the PSU box , labeled CPU. Am I missing something? :4-dontkno
Here is what I'm talking about.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Another Problem*



Timer5 said:


> Try to take out one of the sticks of Ram and try to start it. Then if that doesn't work try to take out the other stick of Ram and try to start it. IF it starts with one of the sticks remove than you know that one stick you took out is faulty and you will need to return it. Also I checked your Board it does have support for your CPU so that is not the problem.
> 
> I hope this works. The other option could be a defective CPU.
> 
> ...


all the components are brand new,


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Another Problem*



SmileGod said:


> Have been analyzing the build for some time now , going through manuals before taking everything from the case . And i found this one connection , in the manual it's labeled as "EATX12V" and is located in the top left corner of the board . And also I have one cable that I haven't used , from the PSU box , labeled CPU. Am I missing something? :4-dontkno
> Here is what I'm talking about.


Yes in order for the cpu to have power to boot the system you must hook that up.


----------



## SmileGod (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Another Problem*

Connected , powered on , still no sounds , nor monitor signs appearing , but CPU and RAM led turned on. Also a debugging panel lighted u , and stated an error. I looked it up in the manual , but don't understand what to do.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Another Problem*

Is your memory seated in the slots properly and in the right slots?


----------



## SmileGod (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Another Problem*

Yes , like pictured in the manual. With just one stick i get error "30" System is waking up from the S3 sleep state. What does that mean?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Another Problem*

Your just wasting your time fiddling with it in the case. Do the bench test as requested then you'll know for sure if it's hardware or not mounted in the case properly.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Another Problem*

Thoroughly reading the Mobo manual to familiarize yourself with it's components would also be a good thing. Then do a bench test.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Another Problem*

I really hope you get your rig up and running,just out of curiousty ,what are you going to use it for?you have spent serious money for a first time build,the gpu you have bought is crazy money,lets hope your up and running soon,you will not only have a rig,but the ultimate


----------



## SmileGod (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Another Problem*

YEEEES! Played with the jumper and RAM, everything dissconnected, except Video Card , CPU Fan , and PSU of course , and it booted up , showed me a screen stating that i have (2!) sticks of ram , and my motherboard. I couldn't enter bios , because i hadn't the keyboard connected. 
And about that , I bought a Logitech Wireless Keyboard K350 , never plugged in yet. So I have a question , i need to plug tle little wireless adaptor , and will it work ? Also is there USB 3.0 and USB 2.0 back compability?


----------



## SmileGod (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Another Problem*



brobarapas said:


> I really hope you get your rig up and running,just out of curiousty ,what are you going to use it for?you have spent serious money for a first time build,the gpu you have bought is crazy money,lets hope your up and running soon,you will not only have a rig,but the ultimate


Yes , I know  I'm inlove with computers for a long time , never assembled one though . Always was buying prebuilt ones . And this PC i will be using for serious video editing , PhotoShopping , And Extreme gaming (using 3DTV as a monitor) .


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Another Problem*

Well I am happy to hear your system is running and your specs are powerful enough to do almost any thing.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Another Problem*

here is a good guide to assemble your system,,I will post the first link,once opened scroll down and you will find the rest of the tutorial ,

Assembling a Homebuilt Computer - Getting Ready


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Another Problem*

Once you have done a bench test will all of the components, start assembling in the case.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Another Problem*

glad you have it sorted.

Looks like a great system, apart from the psu everything else is great.


----------



## SmileGod (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Another Problem*

Everything works now , all drives connected , both sticks of ram , POST - ok.
Thanks everyone , you really helped me , thank you! ray:
I won't be installing windows right away though , don't have the cd with me . For now I am going to play with bios . As *Timer5* requested , I will do a benchmark , and post the score here , but in 2 weeks or so (maybe earlier).


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Another Problem*

glad you got it sorted,you done ok,especially on your first build,you will do it next time with your eyes closed,you would pay on any other site for the info you receive here, that's why TSF is the best forum in the world


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Another Problem*

Be careful in the Bios. Benchmarks are just numbers. If the system does what you need than it's good.


----------



## SmileGod (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Another Problem*

Thank you people , you are a really great help . Don't think I could do this by myself :smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Another Problem*

You're welcome and thanks for coming to the forum.


----------

